# What are?



## CFRBryan347768 (Sep 2, 2008)

Some of the most uunhealthy ways you have heard of people cutting weight besides complete anorexia, and being blemic?


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 2, 2008)

Atkins diet

Skipping meals

Thinking any pill, meal, juice, device will magically erase pounds

Thinking that weightloss should be fast


It took many years to get fat, therefore it will take just as many months if not years to remove it all and keep it off, the proper and healthy way.

It has to be a healthy balance of proper nutrition and exercise. Absolutely nothing will replace getting off your *** and expending a little energy.


----------



## fit4duty (Sep 2, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Atkins diet
> 
> Skipping meals
> 
> ...



I think that about covers that, well stated.


----------



## ChargerGirl (Sep 8, 2008)

laxatives and cocaine, lots of coke


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 8, 2008)

*Isn't there a thread about cutting off your own hand?*

.............


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> Some of the most uunhealthy ways you have heard of people cutting weight besides complete anorexia, and being blemic?


Bulimic.

Laxative abuse.
Diuretic abuse.
Amphetamines abuse so they can stay up forever and work out.
Working out at the gym 21 hours a week.
Drinking shampoo, similar effect of laxative.
Wearing layers of clothes to sweat the weight off.
Warm lemonade diet


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Drinking shampoo, similar effect of laxative.





Wow....never heard of that one before!!!! That's just plain crazy!

So which brand tastes best???? I keed I keed!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> Wow....never heard of that one before!!!! That's just plain crazy!
> 
> So which brand tastes best???? I keed I keed!



I spent 60 days living with anorexcis/bulimics, my best friend is a recovered bulimic, and I am in the recovery process for bulimia. 

I know all the tricks.


----------

